
Google Career Certificates - durmonski
https://grow.google/certificates/
======
dvaun
I've looked at the Google certificate before but didn't find it enticing
enough to spend the effort to earn it.

Rather, I'm spending time now on a handful of certificates:

    
    
      * PCCSA (Palo Alto)
    
      * Security+
    
      * CCNA
    

For me, the value of these certificates involves the introduction of topics
that I don't already read about on here and elsewhere. Management processes
(risk, evaluation, etc.) and other items are my weakpoint, so that is
something I can gain.

Now, the upcoming Google certifications look interesting. Depending on cost I
may look at those and see what the material covers.

In the end, though, I feel that the most helpful and useful information I can
find comes from blogs and from deep within comment chains. Certificates will
mostly help with HR and filling in some non-technical knowledge gaps.

